# My Peak order-share your FO experiences on my picks?



## Mouse (Apr 16, 2012)

I've never ordered from them until now-I always seemed to miss the sample packs!
Here's my list:
Chanel #5
Eucalyptus leaf
Ginger Peach
Honeysuckle
Jasmine
Lilac
Nag Champa
Sage & Lemongrass
White Lily & Amber
Wild Mountain Honey

I know a lot of people here love WMH; I ordered that one for that reason...really curious. There's a lot of florals here, so I know there's a lot of potential for seizing, but I'm ready to try a good long round of them. I've soaped a Nag Champa before that riced on me badly, but I've never tried Peak.
Any experience with these FOs? I usually soap 2:1 OO to CO, with castor at trace, straight CP but lately I've been favoring CPOP.


----------



## newbie (Apr 16, 2012)

I just soaped their Chanel #5- moved fast and I'm expecting it to discolor but the soap's too new to see how dark it will get.

The honey FO is great. I've got bars over a year old that are still holding their scent just fine. Smells very authentic. Does discolor to a med- deep yellow brown. Not a big accelerator- I was able to do a split color and a swirl.

Have fun!


ALso, good to reference the spreadsheet:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc ... tswL#gid=0


----------



## Genny (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's my experience with some of those.

-Chanel #5 ~ like newbie said, it discolors to a tannish/brown
-Ginger Peach ~ Faded big time, almost no scent at all after a couple     months.  I save it for my mp.
-Lilac ~ Accelerated a little, but otherwise it behaved nicely and scent stuck.
-White Lily Amber ~ Behaved and scent stuck nicely
-Wild Mountain Honey ~ Scent faded a bit and discolored to yellow


----------



## Mouse (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. I think I'll use some rose clay for the chanel. I'm sad about the Ginger peach, big time! We'll see what happens. I really wanted to combine it with a couple other scents. Maybe they will bring out the ginger peach and it will last longer. Hmm.
I don't mind a yellow for the WMH; it seems appropriate to the scent  Maybe I an add something to brighten the yellow to get a good tone.


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 17, 2012)

Of those, I've soaped WMH and Sage & Lemongrass.  Like them both a lot.  I soaped WMH cool and only used a whisk to stir because so many people on SRB reported fast moving.  It was fine.  It really smells like an orange blossom honey to me.  It's a fairly strong scent to me, so I would go lighter next time (and i only used 0.5oz ppo last time).  discolored to a light tan for me, but i also added honey.

Sage & Lemongrass, heavy on lemongrass, discolored to a yellowish color.  swirled with yellow and green and white base, ended up with yellow and green only.  but it works with that scent.  I would soap that one at 1oz ppo, i used 0.5oz and it faded a little.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Apr 19, 2012)

Lilac and Honeysuckle stuck for me  both with a bit of acceleration.


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 19, 2012)

Of your list, I regularly use:

Honeysuckle 
Jasmine 
Lilac 

All accelerate slightly and smell AMAZING for ages. You chose well!


----------



## Mouse (Apr 19, 2012)

I got my order today and made a Lilac salt soap with pink clay and fine sea salt, and a jasmine salt soap that I made with brewed jasmine tea and green clay....my house smells amazing! I think these two need to go in my regular rotation  
I didn't get any real acceleration, and I didn't even bother to soap cool...
My first impression of the rest of them OOB is mostly positive-I'm super impressed by the WMH, Honeysuckle is close to BB's, which I love, and I love Chanel #5-the FO is a close dupe OOB. 
I'm a bit disappointed with Sage & Lemongrass-can't smell the sage at ALL. And Eucalyptus leaf is a bit sharper than I expected. 
REALLY impressed with their shipping/turnaround time and the glass bottles! 
Definitely ordering from Peak again.


----------



## dryalligator (Apr 26, 2012)

*orris root???*

 
I just read that if you add orris root to the soap, it will help to hold scent.  Has anyone heard/tried this?  I put it in a soap that was mostly essential oils that I heard will fade.  Time will tell, I guess.


----------



## Genny (Apr 26, 2012)

Orris Root is a good anchor for eo's.
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... sc&start=0


----------



## Mandarin (May 11, 2012)

I also wanted to add that the Honeysuckle is particularly wonderful.


----------



## tkine (May 14, 2012)

I used the Lilac & it smells wonderful.  No A or D.


----------



## new12soap (May 14, 2012)

Thanks, Mouse, I ordered some of the very same scents so this helps me too. I have the WMH, Lilac, and White Lily & Amber. I used Clean Cotton in a CPHP goat milk soap a few weeks back, 0.5 oz ppo and it still smells STRONG. Today I made salt bars (well, tried to, we will see how they turn out) and used Ocean at 0.3 oz ppo. So far that seems like plenty, we will see how it holds up. Next time I will definitely order the Chanel.

I have read elsewhere on this forum that for FO's that fade, especially any citrus scent, 1 tsp cornstarch ppo will anchor the scent nicely. Maybe that would help with the sage and lemongrass and the ginger peach.


----------



## honor435 (May 18, 2012)

ok I dont like many of those, sorry.
I have chanel and I make lotion with it, but feel like its an old lady smell.
jasmine- I made in soap, very strong, didnt sell one- ever.
lI adore wild mt honey, but I hp it cause it acc so bad.


----------

